# FreeBSD 11 under xenserver with more than 7 nics



## vupibi (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey,

I have a Xenserver 7 with a FreeBSD 11 virtual machine which is working as long as I add less than 7 nics to this specific VM.
FYI, I need the number of nics, can't go bare metal, need XEN and can't switch to Esxi or common.

When adding the 7th nic (or above) to the FreeBSD 11 VM instance, it will fail to boot with the the following message:
`xn7: failed to allocate tx grant refs
run_inerrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting (...)`







Xenserver 7 with FreeBSD 10.3 is working properly but with FreeBSD 11 it's not working anymore.

So, what exactly is this error telling me and how could I achieve to use more than 7 nics in FreeBSD 11 under XENserver?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2017)

vupibi said:


> Xenserver 7 with FreeBSD 10.3 is working properly but with FreeBSD 11 it's not working anymore.


There's always a possibility a bug was introduced somewhere between 10.x and 11.x of course. Is the working 10.3 running on the exact same Xen server as the non-working 11.1[*]? If that's the case I would suggest opening a PR for it.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi

[*] You mentioned 11 but not if it's 11.0 or 11.1. If it's 11.0 I would try to upgrade to 11.1 first. It's possible the bug was already fixed.


----------

